# General vs Rigid cameras



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been reading a few posts on here regarding ridgid sewer cameras and see a lot of guys think they are great and prefer them to any other brand. I am going to buy a new camera for my new company and was set on general because the ones I have used in the past were very well made and the new one general has out has a 250' reel with auto level, color image, DVD or flash drive recording capabilities and all around a great product. 

The ridgids I have used were the old see-snake but it was constantly breaking and needing repair and the old general just kept going. I have used a new ridgid and they too are nice but there is no auto level and I don't know about it's recording ability. If the consensus is ridgid cameras are the best, why over general? I know I don't want a spartan camera. I am torn between general and ridgid.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Well the fact that you had seesnakes breaking on you is rare because the design of the seesnake push cable is the best in the business. What seesnakes usually lack are modern features like flash drives etc. The only other complaint on the seesnakes is the proprietary monitors (and cost) Once you get past the 2 mentioned points there is no more dependable sewer camera on the market.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Well the fact that you had seesnakes breaking on you is rare because the design of the seesnake push cable is the best in the business. What seesnakes usually lack are modern features like flash drives etc. The only other complaint on the seesnakes is the proprietary monitors (and cost) Once you get past the 2 mentioned points there is no more dependable sewer camera on the market.


Thank you for your opinion. Regarding the frequent repairs on the seesnake the camera was old and had been abused. The general we had at that company continuously worked and was older than the ridgid. I was put off of them after that. But I have recently used the new color seesnake and thought maybe I should consider it in lieu of the general. It is irritating to not have modern recording capabilities and no auto level. I thought those were becoming standard.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Thank you for your opinion. Regarding the frequent repairs on the seesnake the camera was old and had been abused. The general we had at that company continuously worked and was older than the ridgid. I was put off of them after that. But I have recently used the new color seesnake and thought maybe I should consider it in lieu of the general. It is irritating to not have modern recording capabilities and no auto level. I thought those were becoming standard.


The modern ridgid monitors are digital and you can do flash drives. Auto level is a separate model so they have it, I have stayed away from auto level because I feel it is just something I don't need that could break.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

You might want to check into who is manufacturing the new General cameras. The older units were manufactured by radiodetection.The one good thing about seesnake is the ability to troubleshoot any problem with camera in field. Camera head, transmitter are components that are field removable and can be plugged directly into monitor to determine if they are functioning properly.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

The bear said:


> You might want to check into who is manufacturing the new General cameras. The older units were manufactured by radiodetection.The one good thing about seesnake is the ability to troubleshoot any problem with camera in field. Camera head, transmitter are components that are field removable and can be plugged directly into monitor to determine if they are functioning properly.


Good idea and very helpful advice. Thank you.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Cuda said:


> The modern ridgid monitors are digital and you can do flash drives. Auto level is a separate model so they have it, I have stayed away from auto level because I feel it is just something I don't need that could break.


Y'all are convincing me to go with ridgid.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I love my rigid camera and locator.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought my camera about a year ago used, never had one problem with it. It's a seesnake.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't use a ridgid camera I use mytana, I only know 1 other person useing mytana video equipment. Both of us are haveing great luck with them and they were less money then ridgid. BUT and here is a big BUT. so many more people are useing ridgid and liking them with no issues. that tells me ridgid would be the safest bet on a camera system. I took a chance on a less expensive product and it paid off. the safe bet was ridgid and if I had the money at the time I would have bought a ridgid. or if I need a camera in the future and have the money I'll get a ridgid most likely..........unless another camera comes out that gets used by thousands with no issues.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I appreciate the info.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm also in the market to buy a top of the line camera over the next month or so. I'm leaning SeeSnake, but Radiodection and MyTana also interest me


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

We have used Ridgid cameras 15 years they have been the best investment. I would look at other cameras but I would still buy Ridgid. There service is great and the best part is you not going to need it very often. Ridgid just seems to be the best.

All Around Plumbing 972-313-4659
http://mytxplumber.com/
https://www.facebook.com/allaround.plumbing


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Will said:


> I'm also in the market to buy a top of the line camera over the next month or so. I'm leaning SeeSnake, but Radiodection and MyTana also interest me


I looked into mytana. And I heard mixed reviews. The videos online looked good but not convincing enough. Even the Spartan rep said Ridgid is by far the best with cameras. My current company uses the 200' mini see snake color with the cs10 monitor. That thing is awesome. Crystal clear image and it can easily fit into 1-1/2" lines or 2" tap tees. I am saving for it now. I got a bid for $5200 for the reel and $3200 for the monitor all new. Expensive but a worthwhile investment. 
I can't wait to get it and I will be posting about it on here when I buy that bad boy.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I looked into mytana. And I heard mixed reviews. The videos online looked good but not convincing enough. Even the Spartan rep said Ridgid is by far the best with cameras. My current company uses the 200' mini see snake color with the cs10 monitor. That thing is awesome. Crystal clear image and it can easily fit into 1-1/2" lines or 2" tap tees. I am saving for it now. I got a bid for $5200 for the reel and $3200 for the monitor all new. Expensive but a worthwhile investment.
> I can't wait to get it and I will be posting about it on here when I buy that bad boy.


Make sure the mini comes with a sonde and counter on it. The mini we use doesn't have one and it makes me cringe to use it because I can't locate a problem and can only estimate the footage with it. We also have the step up reel to the mini that does 2"-6" and it's great. We had one problem with it so far and that was the DVD burner went out on the monitor.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Make sure the mini comes with a sonde and counter on it. The mini we use doesn't have one and it makes me cringe to use it because I can't locate a problem and can only estimate the footage with it. We also have the step up reel to the mini that does 2"-6" and it's great. We had one problem with it so far and that was the DVD burner went out on the monitor.


I appreciate the heads up. I originally wanted the larger model due to the auto-level and 300' reel but I really wanted to have one that would fit into 1-1/2" lines. The savings helps to validate the choice, too.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I appreciate the heads up. I originally wanted the larger model due to the auto-level and 300' reel but I really wanted to have one that would fit into 1-1/2" lines. The savings helps to validate the choice, too.


Auto level would be nice but ours is just a 200ft reel without it. IMHO I would check out a little larger reel, I find the mini doesn't push through 4" near as well, the wire is a little more flimsy by design. If small lines is all you need then by all means get it, the picture I find is more clear on our mini than the larger reel.

I will also add, if you want to move up to a bigger reel it will still work with the monitor.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

And that, is yet one more reason why Ridgid is better: The interchangeable reel. My plan would be to upgrade within a couple years


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

It's funny that some brought up Mytana, cameras. I was cleaning up and found the book they send out. Got to reading it and looked at the prices and was wondering if they were any good. Every place worked before I went out on my own had Ridgid cameras. I like how the cable on Ridgid are ridgid and don't fold up like the cheaper cameras.


----------

